# Completely in shock



## Maricha75

My heart is aching. My mom passed away early this morning. Complete and total shock. SHe was getting better, preparing to come home in a couple weeks... and then yesterday, BAM! She was declining, kidneys failing, liver, lungs not working right... I'm still numb, and explaining to the kids broke my heart. My oldest boy and my daughter understood what I was saying... the youngest couldn't quite grasp it. Dad is a mess. And we just cannot fathom HOW this happened! I mean, she was doing better. VISIBLY better. I am just lost...

She went into the hospital in the first place with a broken hip, which they repaired and put a partial replacement. Then che contracted C.diff.. (google it. Nasty bacteria). They thought it was all gone... like i said, she was set to come home in 2 weeks. Then yesterday, just a very swift decline. My niece's 6th birthday is Tuesday, and we have no idea how to boost her spirits this close to her birthday. 

It truly does feel like this is happening to someone else.


----------



## arbitrator

*Prayers go up and out from Central Texas for you and your entire family, Marichi!

May our Heavenly Father continue to abide with you and to keep His loving hands on all of you!*


----------



## 45188

I am so sorry...


----------



## skype

That is horrible, Maricha. We never know how much time we have left, do we? It puts the thread about aging in perspective. Your poor Dad! Death is always a shock, even when we know that it is coming.


----------



## Lordhavok

Sorry for your loss


----------



## soccermom2three

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Catherine602

I am so sorry to hear this. I will include you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pidge70

I'm so sorry Maricha.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my brother very suddenly in 2011. Never saw it coming. It took me a year to get over it, but his was a violent death.

I hope you have a strong support system. You will need it.


----------



## bandit.45

Damn I'm so sorry Maricha. Big Bandit hug comin at ya.


----------



## Advocado

It is so shocking when a loved one appears to be somewhat better and then the next thing they are gone. It has happened to me a couple of times. 

I am sorry for your loss and hope you get, and give yourself, lots of TLC.


----------



## Maricha75

Thanks everyone. I think it's starting to sink in. We do have a wonderful support network, and I am so thankful for them.


----------



## anchorwatch

Sorry for your loss, Maricha. Your family is in our thoughts.


----------



## TBT

So very sorry Maricha. God bless and comfort your family in your grief.


----------



## Anon Pink

So very sorry for you loss Maricha. I don't know another way to say I'm sorry your mother died and I'm sorry that hurts so much and I'm sorry you're going through this and the loss of a mother is such an acute loss and the hole in your chest sucks the wind out of your lungs and I hope you find strength and continue to breathe until the whole in your chest is something your grow accustomed to because it doesn't close up with time. I am so sorry.


----------



## GTdad

I'm very sorry, Maricha. It's a huge blow.

Encourage the people who knew and loved your mom to share their stories about how she touched their lives, or just funny stories about what she siad or did. You'll treasure those words.


----------



## 2ntnuf

I'm very sorry for your loss, Maricha. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Jellybeans

Maricha, I am very sorry for your loss. I am sending you a great big hug full of warmth and keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jld

I'm so sorry, Maricha. I am sure it is always hard to lose a mother, but unexpectedly, even more so. Sincere sympathy.


----------



## Holland

I am so terribly sorry for your loss Maricha. It is a horrible place to be, the loss of a parent is crushing. Sending you strength from the other side of the world.


----------



## Satya

My deepest sympathies to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Dollystanford

Dolly hugs M >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
As you know my mum died in November on what would have been her birthday having only being diagnosed the month before. It's Mother's Day today and I've had to stay away from FB because I just feel empty.

Take strength from those that love you and don't forget that you need the support too, you don't have to be 'the strong one'. Celebrate her life and remember her with love x


----------



## Ikaika

So sorry to hear, sending you warm Aloha blessings to you and your Ohana. Malama pono


----------



## Decorum

Maricha,
Please accept my sympathies, prayers and support as well Maricha.
When good people miss you it says alot about you as a person.

Take care!


----------



## Oldrandwisr

Maricha, I am so sorry to hear this news. That is so much harder when it is unexpected. Take extra good care of yourself and family.


----------



## manticore

I am sorry for your lost, my sympathies for you and your family in this difficult period.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

wow I'm so sorry,Maricha.There really is nothing else to say.It's such a blow to lose someone when you see them getting better.The only blessing is she had a few somewhat decent days before leaving,small consolation,I know. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Maricha75

You're absolutely right, SB. She got to visit with all of the grandkids and I took pics of my kids with her. And I am thankful for the last 3 1/2 years... the kids were able to have a good relationship with her. Wonderful memories, never forgotten.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Mzflower

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## heartsbeating

oh Maricha... I'm deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## hambone

So sorry to hear..

I went through something similar. First day in rehab, mom has a massive heart attack and dies the next day. She was 61.

You may never get over it but... things do get better in time.


----------



## EleGirl

Maricha,

I'm sorry for your loss. Hope you are doing a bit better now that a few days have gone by. 

((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## SimplyAmorous

You must have been very close to your Mother Maricha... ..this is a beautiful thing...that she had many wonderful memories with her daughter ...walked on this earth...that she left a legacy of love behind her...it's why the loss feels so piercingly deep ...

May time slowly fill this great void you feel...

I say all of this because I am not really close to my own Mother...don't see her much....sometimes I wonder how I may feel when she passes, as I have been closer to friends in life over my own Mother... it's not how it should be...our lives are just so vastly different...she does her thing ... I do mine..

Sounds you have many loved ones there for you...this makes all the difference. You , your kids will always carry Grandma in their hearts.


----------



## browneyes74

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tulsy

sorry for your loss...that totally sucks


----------



## Clay2013

I am so sorry for your loss. I think you should try to focus on all the wonderful memories you have. I wish you and your family all the best in this difficult time.

Clay


----------



## Sun Catcher

My most sincere condolences, Maricha. 

Losing a mother is something you never get over. My brother and I usually have great laughs when reminiscing about her. That is our way of celebrating her loss. Remember the good times and the love. Celebrate her life and that helps make it a tiny bit easier.


----------



## Maricha75

It's been 12 weeks and I've been doing ok. I do have days when I can't believe it, but overall, I'm doing ok. Same wiht dad and the rest of the family... Until yesterday.

Thursday night, my uncle, my mom's baby brother, went into the hospital after having a stroke. They expected he was going to die on Friday, which would have been 12 weeks to the day since mom passed. But, he woke up after they removed him from the ventilator. He told everyone that he was feeling better, and family was cautiously optimistic. Everyone went home that night. Then,, they got the call yesterday morning that my uncle had passed away. He was only 56 or 57. I think he told everyone that he was feeling better because he didn't want the "death watch" in his room. I think he knew. But, at least his kids and other family members were able to say goodbye. My aunt had to get something from the doctor so she could rest. Two siblings within 3 months... More than anything, my heart is beaking for my aunt. She has 3 half siblings remaining, all older than she is. She is the last remaining child of my grandmother and grandfather. 

Anyway, thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated at this time.


----------



## omgitselaine

Condolences 

My prayers for you and your family for strength during this difficult time.


----------



## TBT

Sorry for your loss Maricha.


----------



## Catherine602

Dear Maricha You are in my prayers at this difficult time in your life. Keep close to the people who you love and who love you. Please keep posting here when you can. God's blessings on you and yours.


----------



## hambone

So sorry for your loss.

I will pray for peace in your family and in your heart.


----------



## heartsbeating

Maricha 

You are being thought of.


----------



## EleGirl

Oh gee Maricha, I'm sorry for your losses and that this is all happening so fast.


----------



## roostr

My condolences Maricha.


----------



## Granny7

Maricha,

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It's all so sad and your Dad must be going through unbelievable pain. Your in my thoughts and prayers. 

Granny7


----------

